# Where is the best place to buy a computer (not online)?



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)

I am flustered at the lack of knowledge and even interest in selling displayed by computer sales clerks in big box stores. I ask what the RAM (or a similar question) of this unit they say in effect, or "I dunno.", "Whaddythink I am, an encyclopedia?" or "Read the owner's manual." Probably just summer help. 

The computer I have now is a refurb desk top I bought in January 2012 from a computer repair shop. However, I will not go back there since I brought them an external HD there to be fixed. They called me 4 days later and said they couldn't fix it and were shipping it to Wisconsin to be repaired. I told them not to bother as it would probably be more expensive that way than to just buy a new one and that I would be there the next day to get it. When I arrived, they handed it back to me in  pieces. 

I can't buy online. My only alternative is a big boxer, but they sell mostly laptops and tablets.


----------



## Llynn (Aug 11, 2019)

I bought my last one from Staples. I did a lot of research before I ventured into the stores and then  was lucky to encounter a young and knowledgeable sales person. I also have a grandson who is a tech geek and always steers me right.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 11, 2019)

Both my sons are computer experts. If I need any advice, I just ask them. Sorry that doesn't answer your question, but I'm in England and my advice would be to go to Currys.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 11, 2019)

If you have a Best Buy nearby, they sell several models of a brand called "CyberPowerPC".  This is a high quality PC that far surpasses anything sold by Dell/HP/etc., and for not a whole lot more money.  This brand uses far better components, and is a bit larger, with increased cooling capacity than most of the other brands.  Visit their websites and check them out.  If you find a way to shop online, you can even get some of their models from Walmart, for a bit of savings...although BestBuy has a price match guarantee.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 11, 2019)

Walmart, FutureShop, Staples, Costco
Decide what model you’d like and pick the best price


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)

Don M. said:


> If you have a Best Buy nearby, they sell several models of a brand called "CyberPowerPC".  This is a high quality PC that far surpasses anything sold by Dell/HP/etc., and for not a whole lot more money.  This brand uses far better components, and is a bit larger, with increased cooling capacity than most of the other brands.  Visit their websites and check them out.  If you find a way to shop online, you can even get some of their models from Walmart, for a bit of savings...although BestBuy has a price match guarantee.


I appreciate your advice. I looked at Best Buy's choices of that system. It is a little overkill for what I need and they are expensive here. Their least expensive one was over $1600.


----------



## twinkles (Aug 11, 2019)

my grandson knows alot about computers and his choice is best buy


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)

twinkles said:


> my grandson knows alot about computers and his choice is best buy


If you think of it, ask him his opinion of this one:
https://www.bestbuy.com/site/lenovo...-1tb-hard-drive-black/6325578.p?skuId=6325578


----------



## Don M. (Aug 11, 2019)

debodun said:


> I  appreciate your advice. I looked at Best Buy's choices of that system. It is a little overkill for what I need and they are expensive here. Their least expensive one was over $1600.



Look again....the BB prices for CyberPowerPC start as low as $530.  

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/deskto...Brand~CyberPowerPC&sp=+currentprice skuidsaas


----------



## twinkles (Aug 11, 2019)

debodun---i checked with my grandson---he said he wasnt familya with that one but he did notice it didnt get a 5 star rating


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)

So I should stick with 5 star rated?


----------



## 911 (Aug 12, 2019)

I research and then buy online.


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2019)

911 said:


> I research and then buy online.


Unfortunately, having no "plastic", I can't buy online.


----------



## 911 (Aug 12, 2019)

debodun said:


> Unfortunately, having no "plastic", I can't buy online.



Maybe you would be interested in opening a PayPal account.


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2019)

twinkles said:


> debodun---i checked with my grandson---he said he wasnt familya with that one but he did notice it didnt get a 5 star rating


I looked at the 5-star rated computers at the nearest Best Buy and the only ones thay had were pre-owned and refurbs.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 12, 2019)

debodun said:


> I looked at the 5-star rated computers at the nearest Best Buy and the only ones thay had were pre-owned and refurbs.



"5 star rating" is usually of Little Value.  The difference between 5 Star and 4.7 Star is usually one or two people who might have bought a unit that was broken, or they didn't know how to use it.  If you rely on such "ratings", a better indicator would probably be "best selling"....as more people have found a particular model to be the best choice.  If you want to consider the "5 Star", take the time to read through all the replies, and find out Why a given person did/did not rate the item 5 star.


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2019)

I see that a new computer from a  "big box" doesn't come with any software but the OS. When I bought the one I have now, it came with a lot of programs & other software.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 12, 2019)

debodun said:


> I see that a new computer from a  "big box" doesn't come with any software but the OS. When I bought the one I have now, it came with a lot of programs & other software.



Years ago, many new computers Did have several added programs....mostly useless junk.  Now, a new system will come with W10, and that will have virtually any "Ap" a person would want....in fact, the secret to tuning W10 is to get rid of as many of these Aps as possible.  If you want or require some "specialty" program, you can find almost anything you could want on sites like CNET of Filehippo....usually free.


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2019)

CNET gives you viruses!!!


----------



## Don M. (Aug 12, 2019)

debodun said:


> CNET gives you viruses!!!



 Not if you have a good Antivirus/Malware program...AND keep it up to date!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 12, 2019)

Deb,

It's time to join the 183 million Americans that have a credit card.  Apply for a credit card and open a PayPal account with a modest credit limit that you use only for internet purchases, eBay sales, etc...

I bought my current HP Pavillion laptop online and it made it all the way from China without any problems with my credit card or the computer.

I'm not sure what you use your computer for other than surfing the net but unless you do massive calculations or are writing the great American novel one of the basic computers that are geared towards the back to school crowd this time of year should be fine.

Good luck!


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 12, 2019)

I agree with Aunt Bea.  Buying a computer in a store is paying way more more than you need to.  You can find great deals at the Dell outlet (on overstocked computers) and other places, too.  

Also, be sure, as Aunt Bea said, you are not buying way more computer than you need for your purposes.  You don't need one of  those gamer computers unless you are a gamer; it's like buying a  high powered sports car for going to the grocery store and back -- it won't get you there any better than a normal car would.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2019)

debodun said:


> Unfortunately, having no "plastic", I can't buy online.


Would be wise for you to get a credit card Deb, a lot of them have no annual fees and if you pay the balance in full you don't pay any high interest charges.  You really need at least one for convenience these days, Capital One or Discover are a couple of good ones.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm thinking of buying a laptop before winter, will probably buy from Walmart, Costco or Best Buy.  If they don't have the model you want in the store many stores will have it delivered locally for store pick-up.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 13, 2019)

While we're on the subject of new computers - my husband wants a 17" screen laptop to replace his older laptop that's starting to give him trouble.  I'm finding that reasonably priced larger screen laptops are scarcer than hen's teeth.  His needs are FB, email, and web surfing.  Any suggestions?  

Hope this isn't a thread hijacking. If so, please let me know and I'll delete the post and start a new thread.


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2019)

Not a high-end gamer, but I do play some online games (Ludo, Mah Jongg, etc.), which I understand Chromebook is not stellar at doing. This is my current system specs and would like to know what specs to look for in a new system:


----------



## Don M. (Aug 13, 2019)

debodun said:


> Not a high-end gamer, but I do play some online games (Ludo, Mah Jongg, etc.), which I understand Chromebook is not stellar at doing. This is my current system specs and would like to know what specs to look for in a new system:



Those specs look fairly typical for a system from a decade ago.  Today, a quad core processor, with a speed of 3GZ. or more, 8+ Gig of Ram, Nvidia display/audio adapters, a Gigabyte motherboard, and at least dual high capacity cooling fans, would be preferable to most of the lesser Brand Name systems......IMO.


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks for the advice, Don.


----------



## drifter (Aug 13, 2019)

Best buy, if you want an Apple, you can't buy one anywhere. Best Buy handles Apple in the Midwest. I'd go to best buy for any kind of computer. 
They know more about them and will be of more help.


----------



## Ronni (Aug 13, 2019)

@debodun is there a compelling reason you don’t want a laptop?   

Most decent laptops there days can do everything a desktop computer can do, with the added benefit that it’s portable if you want it to be. If you don’t like using a trackpad (I don’t, though when I’m lugging  it around for client stuff I will) you can buy one for under $20 that will be totally compatible with your Bluetooth enabled laptop.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 13, 2019)

debodun said:


> Thanks for the advice, Don.



If I had to buy a new system, today, this is where I would start......

https://www.walmart.com/ip/HDD-Adap...ra-240-PC-Desktop-Gamer-WiFi-GUA312/927012491
The only thing I would ad would be a MS Ergonomic keyboard.  My old fingers struggle to type on these flat or laptop keyboards, but the Ergonomic allows me to zip right along.  

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Microsoft-...476062&hash=item5d8f9ec4aa:g:RbgAAOSwyItdTFFU


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 26, 2019)

First of all it depnds on what you use the compooper for. Don't be dazzled by star ratings because they are rated on many different things and most may not apply to what you need. Now retired I don't use my compooper for anything other than the internet.


----------



## debodun (Aug 26, 2019)

Not super gaming, that's for sure although I do play a few smple games online like Ludo and Scrabble, local weather reports, occasional word processing, photo storage and making trouble in several chat rooms.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 27, 2019)

I got my current computer from a computer repair shop and would do it again.  There are many such shops and you can find another one if you like.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 27, 2019)

Find out if a smaller one can be fitted with an external larger screen.

I find computer repair shops are knowlegeable and can help you get the computer you need.


----------

